# Thank you



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you MN and WI for raping our lands! Keep coming and taking as much as you can! We will not be satisfied until you put a man in every pothole! Most of you are only here for two days so make sure that you hunt all day taking any easy sneaks. There can be no ducks next to the roads. Now the one thing that we ask is that you leave us a few dollars while your here and expect us to bow at your feet as ND is economically challenged! We depend on your almighty dollar to get us through the winter. Most of us in this state really hate to hunt and those ducks they're everywhere. Blast em out of here we've had to deal with them all summer. The more quickly they're gone the better!

Some realities I've come to live with

1. Few real hunters come to North Dakota anymore. The people that really care and understand how birds work, the people that really enjoy waterfowl hunting go to Canada. You can drive around all day and see birds sitting right next to the roads unmolested. For the most part the people that go north of the border are willing to go to someone's home and ask to hunt, not expect to shoot. They understand the privilege, access is not a right that comes with a license.

2. Our state will continue to cater to Non-Residents and attempt to attract them instead of trying to attract real economic development.

Lets imagine we fill the 30,000 license quota and each non-resident spends $1000 that equals $30,000,000.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but a solid Bakken well produces 300 barrels a day at $60 = roughly $20,000 a day. So we need 4 new oil wells to replace your economic impact for the year.

It's time we wake up, ND is a special place we have great fishing and hunting, if we continue to give whorehouse deals on everything people will continue to take them. North Dakota has few reasons to live here, the people that come back, come back for the hunting. Its time to wake up and realize that there is more to gain from restricting licenses and making North Dakota special. A state that takes care of its people, and manages its resources for the people that live there will attract residents.

3. The roost debate will never end. MN and WI people don't live here, they can't scout all week and see how the birds pattern themselves. They will never be in a field setting decoys and hear all the geese and ducks they push off those waters fly over their head, only to have to finish setting up knowing that hunt and that area is ruined. They have never heard someone when asked how they did after ruining a hunt they scouted all week say "GREAT! We got two teal and a bluebill!" They grew up hunting water and thats what they know, and technically a duck is called waterfowl. Why not hunt it on water?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Loser.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

:lol: 
Gotta say he makes some valid points.


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow,

I hope I run into him while I'm there next week! Maybe I can buy him a :beer:

I'm glad I'm from MI. Apparently only MN and guys are the problem. What a tool!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## lil chubby (Aug 27, 2009)

how about you use this site for what its used for.... not for b**ching about NR's

:withstupid:


----------



## Spencer (Nov 21, 2007)

wow how does this guys still have an account here bashing everyone that does something differant that him! just cuz us Minnesota people like to hunt water! even know i go to north dakota and pull a decoy trailer! i must be gunna hunt water cuz i have minnesota plates!


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Speechless!!!

Get a job brother


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

Since when is ND economically challenged compared to the rest of the country?


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

ReeceCampbell said:


> Since when is ND economically challenged compared to the rest of the country?


No kidding! Come to MI once and then lest talk about economically challenged!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hooked4life said:


> ReeceCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is ND economically challenged compared to the rest of the country?
> ...


ND isn't economically challenged and I don't think the original poster believes so either. But this is a statement that I have heard from NR hunters myself and they think we owe them something for it. We don't and I don't think it's all NR if many, but there are always a few unfortunately. With any large group of people there will always be a few rotten apples, but I wouldn't judge them as a whole water_swater.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Hooked4life said:


> ReeceCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is ND economically challenged compared to the rest of the country?
> ...


nah we are just politically retarded. we just keep electing the same people for office even though they do absolutely nothing....michigan loves misery is what i figure.


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

not everyone who hunts water busts the roost either. i dont know what everyones problem is with this field vs water hunting, resident versus none resident, its all just a bunch a bull if ya ask me. so what, hes from minnesota, doesnt mean hes guna bust the roost, could be some local kid looking for a good time on a saturday morning. i think everyone here just needs to suck it up and deal with your problems instead of coming on here and sending out this huge hate message of hey, u might be an american with equal rights and have the all the football and baseball teams that i love to watch but u aint from this state so get the hell out.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Stupid behavior is not limited by a border or determined by what state your vehicle is licensed in!!!!!

Saw a fair amount of pressure in my area and all the stupid acts witnessed where split pretty much evenly between Res and NR! From ND guys sitting up a 100 ft from a highway with decoys in the field and blinds facing the road, to driving through a standing bean field to get to a slough.

Pull two guys out from WI who where run off the road by another group of NR hunters driving to fast for conditions on a gravel road!

Get over it already!


----------



## L.Zumbusch (Oct 31, 2008)

How many does it take? One. All it takes is one bad apple to leave a bad taste in the mouth of the locals and their ****** for life. Bad experiences with both Res and NR lead to long term frustration on behalf of the locals. The big problem now is that it seems to be mostly NR causing these problems. But that could be just cuz everyone still has sore feelings from past hunting seasons, i dunno. Therefore, make sure you be respectful and help someone out. You don't need to give away hunting spots, but your certainly can help educate those who don't know any better. And if you don't know any better ask questions and be eager to here the answers. There are still so many good ND residence who will be willing to just help explain how we hunt here in ND and what you can do make sure you're doing the right things. That same respect you show for the small town cafe employees and those farmers you're so polite to when your asking for permission, that respect needs to be carried over to the all those local hunters your running into as well as fellow NR. Be good. Stay outa trouble.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm bringing my canoe so i can shoot my swan, i guess that makes me a roost killer.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Ron Gilmore said:


> to driving through a standing bean field to get to a slough.


 :lol: IDIOTS :lol: Where does it end? Anyone else wish stupidity hurt? :idiot:


----------



## L.Zumbusch (Oct 31, 2008)

"i'm bringing my canoe so i can shoot my swan, i guess that makes me a roost killer."
probably the dumbest thing i've ever read. good work.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

This site is getting worse and worse by the day. I remember when this site had value as people were sharing info and advice. It seems now, it's a medium for internet tough guys to run their mouths and whine about others.

If you don't like it, pony up the cash and buy up all the land for yourself. Otherwise learn to deal with a few bad apples. As for the rest of us, don't lump us in with them. Chances are, they'd upset me just as much as they have you.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Wow, so none of you guys think we should protect this resource in ND a little more then we have??? I think that's crap. It's a fact that most MN hunters hunt in their state a lot differently then we do here. I don't pull up into a field at sunrise to set-up after driving by 2 trucks on the approach, and continue to try and set-up my spread within a couple hundred yards of the other people that were already there. But to them this is common practice in their state, but not here. This happens about 80% of the time now, on non-posted and posted land. This rarely ever happened before. It's a sea of MN and WI plates where I hunt from grouse opener to the end of all bird hunting seasons. I watch as one vehicle leaves a PLOTS and another fills it's spot over and over and over again all day, all week, all season. Something has to be regulated here. It wasn't like this before, so what has changed?? The # of NR's hunting our state.
I repeatedly see guys with 10ft boats off of a major highway, sitting on a pothole only 5 times bigger then the boat and then parking on the same highway right in front of the pothole. I repeatedly see guys setting up deks within 10 ft of tree lines and then standing in the trees and parking their trucks 50 yrds away in the open. I see guys jumping roosts all the time. And so on and so forth. They all have one thing in common they either have blue and white, or white and red plates!!! This may be how they hunt in their state, but don't bring that [email protected] here. If you want to hunt shoulder to shoulder and pull all the crap I listed then stay in your state where it's apparently normal. I am personally sick of it. And there is no end to them, unless some laws change.
I know not all NR's do this but a major part of them do, I see it with my own eyes all season. 
If you are a RES that doesn't care that this happens I have no time for you either. 
ND has to find another way to bring money to the state and create jobs for the residents of the state. This way will only destroy the little we have left, and then where will we be??


----------



## bckwtr11 (Oct 2, 2009)

Outside of Devil's Lake, where are thes CROWDS of NR hunters? Might see a couple in town a week. It's a really big state.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Wingmaster said:


> Wow, so none of you guys think we should protect this resource in ND a little more then we have??? I think that's crap. It's a fact that most MN hunters hunt in their state a lot differently then we do here. I don't pull up into a field at sunrise to set-up after driving by 2 trucks on the approach, and continue to try and set-up my spread within a couple hundred yards of the other people that were already there. But to them this is common practice in their state, but not here. This happens about 80% of the time now, on non-posted and posted land. This rarely ever happened before. It's a sea of MN and WI plates where I hunt from grouse opener to the end of all bird hunting seasons. I watch as one vehicle leaves a PLOTS and another fills it's spot over and over and over again all day, all week, all season. Something has to be regulated here. It wasn't like this before, so what has changed?? The # of NR's hunting our state.
> I repeatedly see guys with 10ft boats off of a major highway, sitting on a pothole only 5 times bigger then the boat and then parking on the same highway right in front of the pothole. I repeatedly see guys setting up deks within 10 ft of tree lines and then standing in the trees and parking their trucks 50 yrds away in the open. I see guys jumping roosts all the time. And so on and so forth. They all have one thing in common they either have blue and white, or white and red plates!!! This may be how they hunt in their state, but don't bring that [email protected] here. If you want to hunt shoulder to shoulder and pull all the crap I listed then stay in your state where it's apparently normal. I am personally sick of it. And there is no end to them, unless some laws change.
> I know not all NR's do this but a major part of them do, I see it with my own eyes all season.
> If you are a RES that doesn't care that this happens I have no time for you either.
> ND has to find another way to bring money to the state and create jobs for the residents of the state. This way will only destroy the little we have left, and then where will we be??


personally i'm sick of your posts. your preeching like your gonna make a difference. your audience is about 1% of the actual NR's that come and hunt. put a sign up at the border or something...its getting old here.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Like I said I don't care what you think. You don't live here, pay taxes, or anything. You have no voice in this matter. If the ducks weren't here would you be hunting them or even care what happens in this state, NO! This isn't for NR's it's for the sleepy Residents that are not doing anything about it.


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

After all the good things I said and have experienced we get this crap. Yes there are a few bad NR's but it looks like there are some really bad residents on here too.

We need to stick together guys. Hunting, guns, etc... are a target of the Obama administration. So try and respect each other, please.


----------



## lil chubby (Aug 27, 2009)

Wingmaster said:


> Wow, so none of you guys think we should protect this resource in ND a little more then we have??? I think that's crap. It's a fact that most MN hunters hunt in their state a lot differently then we do here. I don't pull up into a field at sunrise to set-up after driving by 2 trucks on the approach, and continue to try and set-up my spread within a couple hundred yards of the other people that were already there. But to them this is common practice in their state, but not here. This happens about 80% of the time now, on non-posted and posted land. This rarely ever happened before. It's a sea of MN and WI plates where I hunt from grouse opener to the end of all bird hunting seasons. I watch as one vehicle leaves a PLOTS and another fills it's spot over and over and over again all day, all week, all season. Something has to be regulated here. It wasn't like this before, so what has changed?? The # of NR's hunting our state.
> I repeatedly see guys with 10ft boats off of a major highway, sitting on a pothole only 5 times bigger then the boat and then parking on the same highway right in front of the pothole. I repeatedly see guys setting up deks within 10 ft of tree lines and then standing in the trees and parking their trucks 50 yrds away in the open. I see guys jumping roosts all the time. And so on and so forth. They all have one thing in common they either have blue and white, or white and red plates!!! This may be how they hunt in their state, but don't bring that [email protected] here. If you want to hunt shoulder to shoulder and pull all the crap I listed then stay in your state where it's apparently normal. I am personally sick of it. And there is no end to them, unless some laws change.
> I know not all NR's do this but a major part of them do, I see it with my own eyes all season.
> If you are a RES that doesn't care that this happens I have no time for you either.
> ND has to find another way to bring money to the state and create jobs for the residents of the state. This way will only destroy the little we have left, and then where will we be??


Eighty percent of the time? Please, if your going to use a statistic at least make it believeable, besides MN hunters don't hunt like that in MN A) because you need permission for everything posted or not. B) most fields aren't big enough for that. I think you ran into one bad bunch weather it was somebody from here or from some other state.... LET IT GO LIFE GOES ON! Like I said before use this site for sharing great stories of hunts and having good clean topics of conversation about hunting or just asking questions...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It does happen most of the time that I set up now, that's no lie. If it didn't I wouldn't be talking about it, and who are you to say, you don't hunt with me.
And non-posted fields are open here and MN hunters know that, so you have no point there. Most fields aren't big enough for that, what?? Do you live here or have you even been here? There are whole sections of corn, beans, wheat and everything else. The smallest fields I hunt are a quarter section. Again you have no idea of what you are talking about.
Let it go, life goes on? Sorry but I don't want hunting in ND to continue to go down hill just so a NR can rape the land for a $ amount. I will not let it go until it is changed and managed for the better.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Wingmaster said:


> Wow, so none of you guys think we should protect this resource in ND a little more then we have??? I think that's crap. It's a fact that most MN hunters hunt in their state a lot differently then we do here. I don't pull up into a field at sunrise to set-up after driving by 2 trucks on the approach, and continue to try and set-up my spread within a couple hundred yards of the other people that were already there. But to them this is common practice in their state, but not here. This happens about 80% of the time now, on non-posted and posted land. This rarely ever happened before. It's a sea of MN and WI plates where I hunt from grouse opener to the end of all bird hunting seasons. I watch as one vehicle leaves a PLOTS and another fills it's spot over and over and over again all day, all week, all season. Something has to be regulated here. It wasn't like this before, so what has changed?? The # of NR's hunting our state.
> I repeatedly see guys with 10ft boats off of a major highway, sitting on a pothole only 5 times bigger then the boat and then parking on the same highway right in front of the pothole. I repeatedly see guys setting up deks within 10 ft of tree lines and then standing in the trees and parking their trucks 50 yrds away in the open. I see guys jumping roosts all the time. And so on and so forth. They all have one thing in common they either have blue and white, or white and red plates!!! This may be how they hunt in their state, but don't bring that [email protected] here. If you want to hunt shoulder to shoulder and pull all the crap I listed then stay in your state where it's apparently normal. I am personally sick of it. And there is no end to them, unless some laws change.
> I know not all NR's do this but a major part of them do, I see it with my own eyes all season.
> If you are a RES that doesn't care that this happens I have no time for you either.
> ND has to find another way to bring money to the state and create jobs for the residents of the state. This way will only destroy the little we have left, and then where will we be??


Wow, unbelievable... I thought i'd check out the site this morning before heading to class. I expected to hear good reports of people (residents and non-residents) having a great weekend with friends and family as they opened up their duck season but instead the first post i get to read is this bull****... Give it a break.


----------



## lil chubby (Aug 27, 2009)

Wingmaster said:


> It does happen most of the time that I set up now, that's no lie. If it didn't I wouldn't be talking about it, and who are you to say, you don't hunt with me.
> And non-posted fields are open here and MN hunters know that, so you have no point there. Most fields aren't big enough for that, what?? Do you live here or have you even been here? There are whole sections of corn, beans, wheat and everything else. The smallest fields I hunt are a quarter section. Again you have no idea of what you are talking about.
> Let it go, life goes on? Sorry but I don't want hunting in ND to continue to go down hill just so a NR can rape the land for a $ amount. I will not let it go until it is changed and managed for the better.


I've spoken my peace go ahead keep wasting your breath like another wrote you reach MAYBE 1% of the NR's but seriously take it somewhere else nothing here is going to get this changed so quit wasting every ones time it's not like reading your posts is going to keep them from coming out here. As I said wasting your breath.


----------



## lil chubby (Aug 27, 2009)

Neck Collar said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so none of you guys think we should protect this resource in ND a little more then we have??? I think that's crap. It's a fact that most MN hunters hunt in their state a lot differently then we do here. I don't pull up into a field at sunrise to set-up after driving by 2 trucks on the approach, and continue to try and set-up my spread within a couple hundred yards of the other people that were already there. But to them this is common practice in their state, but not here. This happens about 80% of the time now, on non-posted and posted land. This rarely ever happened before. It's a sea of MN and WI plates where I hunt from grouse opener to the end of all bird hunting seasons. I watch as one vehicle leaves a PLOTS and another fills it's spot over and over and over again all day, all week, all season. Something has to be regulated here. It wasn't like this before, so what has changed?? The # of NR's hunting our state.
> ...


Right on this is what it should be like!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Again I never said it was for the NR, because it is not. It's to wake up resident sportsman. I know the only way to stop this is to get a cap like SD has on waterfowlers. That's what I am after. Read the post first, think about it, then respond. It's not that difficult. So you can voice your opinion on the matter, but I can't. Go back to your Obama voting and caramel lattes I have no time for you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you want to do something to change the state of ND and it's laws, you gotta do it during the legislative session. It's not going to get done on a forum.

Never a shocker to see controversial threads after an opener. For what it's worth, we saw a couple NR's all weekend and they never had any impact on our hunting or scouting.


----------

